# 2lb brisket flat, Story



## tragusa113 (May 18, 2017)

Ok, so I am new to the smoking hobby and only the third time smoking without propane and in this smoker.  So first time was a pork shoulder and a brisket flat, came out ok but could of done for longer.  second was not so great with a rack of ribs, smelt and tasted like a fire place, blah.  This time I did more research and ordered a wireless temp gauge.  2lb brisket flat.  I only eat it my wife doesnt so no need for a 10lber.  I started like I usually did with a bnch of charcoal, brought the smoker up to temp and threw on a hickery mini log.  Smoker at temp acording to stock gauge (rememeber that very important info).  Threw the meat on and away we go.  First problem found with smoker, not enough air getting to wood even with vents wide open, so plan on adding a round vent above stock slots.  after the 2 hr mark I check the temp of the brisket and its at 155F questionable but I keep going.  So fast forward a bit and UPS guy delivers my wireless thermometer, hook it up and throw it in the smoker and meat.  As I presumed, smoker stock gauge off, by nearly 50 degrees, so when the gauge was reading 225 it was actually 175.  no wonder it was taking forever, so I adjusted my temps properly for the final push, got that brisket up to 203 and let it rest for about an hour and a half.  I am very pleased with how this one came out and am happy I am starting to understand this smoker a bit better.  Looking forward to continuing cooking in this smoker.













20170511_101937.jpg



__ tragusa113
__ May 18, 2017


















20170518_165530.jpg



__ tragusa113
__ May 18, 2017


















20170518_170055.jpg



__ tragusa113
__ May 18, 2017


----------



## noxwaste (May 18, 2017)

Good job! Beautiful smoke ring, and it looks as tender as can be.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2017)

Nice job on the brisket!

It looks fantastic!

Point for making the carousel!

Al


----------



## sportgd (May 19, 2017)

Great job... and great timing on that therm!


----------



## kuddles (May 19, 2017)

From what I've read here, hardly anyone trusts the thermometer on the smoker, but rather a probe. Looks like everything worked out!


----------



## noxwaste (May 19, 2017)

Kuddles said:


> From what I've read here, hardly anyone trusts the thermometer on the smoker, but rather a probe. Looks like everything worked out!


I don't care how new my devices are, I never trust the manufacturer's built in thermometer. I always use my bluetooth probes so that I can monitor the temp from inside of a cool house without the fear of burning anything.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 19, 2017)

Nice job on the brisket.  And geeat (lucky) timing on the arrival of the therm.

Did you boil test your new digital therm (both probes)??  If not you should, just to be sure.  I test mine regularly..

Gary


----------



## sauced (May 19, 2017)

Great looking brisket.....Nice job!!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 19, 2017)

That penguin looks hungry


----------



## submariner (May 19, 2017)

That looks really tender and nice smoke ring!!!!


----------



## b-one (May 19, 2017)

Nice looking brisky! You could always get a vaccum sealer for leftovers,you want burnt ends don't you?


----------



## tragusa113 (May 19, 2017)

It was only the flat. No point on this one


----------



## tbrtt1 (May 20, 2017)

Nice looking smoke and cool looking smoker. We all learn early on the most valuable tool in our arsenal is a good wireless thermometer. Irreplaceable. 

My wife does not eat brisket, or any of my Q besides chicken actually. But I love to smoke whole packers. So I usually get small ones, give some to the neighbors and vac seal and freeze some as well. My son likes brisket and makes tacos with it. So I vac seal small packs so he can take out of the freezer and put in a sink of water and in a few minutes its thawed and ready for tacos. I do on occasion do flats as well.


----------

